#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  General management programme at XLRI Jamshedpur 2013

## Rahul.sharma2267

XLRI School of Business & Human Resources, Jamshedpur offers General management programme 

*Eligibility:*  Candidates must hold a minimum of three years bachelors degree in any  discipline from a recognised university in India/abroad. S/he should be  employed in a                   full-time job, with at least five years, measured in calendar  months, of relevant managerial experience as on March 31, 2013, in a  public/private/government/ non-government organisation after graduation

*How to apply:* Visit www.xlri.ac.in/scripts/Admissions_v3.php for more details

*Last date to apply:* November 30, 2012

Source: HTeducation





  Similar Threads: NIT Jamshedpur M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | NIT Jamshedpur fee | NIT Jamshedpur placement NIT Jamshedpur mechanical & allied admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty Fellow programme in management (FPM) at IIM, Kozhikode Fellow programme in management (FPM) at XLRI

----------

